# MASN/MASN2 on Directv problem?



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I was going ahead today to try and set up a season pass for live Orioles games on my HDTivo and I noticed that some games were missing. Then I remembered that some Orioles games would be aired on MASN2 which will be a part time channel for when Nationals games are on at the same time, instead of on the main MASN channel. So I went to Directvs website and they only list Channel 626. Went to MASNs website and they list 671 as the channel number for MASN2 on Directv. So I go to add the channel so that the tivo will pick it up, and the list goes from 670 to 699, and directly inputing 671 pops up channel not available, so theres no guide data.

Is it going to be possible to record games as a part of a season pass when they air on MASN2 since its a part time only channel or is it possible theres some other problem?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Marvin said:


> I was going ahead today to try and set up a season pass for live Orioles games on my HDTivo and I noticed that some games were missing. Then I remembered that some Orioles games would be aired on MASN2 which will be a part time channel for when Nationals games are on at the same time, instead of on the main MASN channel. So I went to Directvs website and they only list Channel 626. Went to MASNs website and they list 671 as the channel number for MASN2 on Directv. So I go to add the channel so that the tivo will pick it up, and the list goes from 670 to 699, and directly inputing 671 pops up channel not available, so theres no guide data.
> 
> Is it going to be possible to record games as a part of a season pass when they air on MASN2 since its a part time only channel or is it possible theres some other problem?


I believe when the first O's game shows up in the guide on MASN2 you will be able to set a season pass for it then and it should find any of the O's games that come on that channel. I don't know if you will have to set a season pass just once or if you will have to set if for both channels.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I was just thinking about something else. D* will probably add the channel a few days before the first game that will be on there and it will probably stay in the guide. If there is not a game and you change to that channel you will probably just get a black screen.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok..thanks..I'll try again next week. First game on MASN2 is Tuesday.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, MASN2 is considered a 'MASN Alternate' as far as D* goes. Up at the top of the 600s, there are several Alternate channels (like NYa for New York alternate used for MSG2 when it is in use).

MASN, MASN2, and Comcast DC are my RSNs, although I live in PA. I saw no mention of HD on MASN's website.. I guess they don't offer HD or plan to offer HD in the near future.

Since a lot of these alternate channel's skeds are up in the air until a few days before the games, it is difficult to pre-program a sporting event via Series Link.


----------

